# Terrapin Creek



## Yakman22 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey fellas, I wanna check out Terrapin creek in Alabama sometime in the spring or summer. Has anybody ever floated/fished it? Any info would be apprehended. Thanks


----------



## Yakman22 (Jan 19, 2017)

Appreciated


----------



## Wayfarer (Feb 10, 2017)

You might check out Terrapin Outdoor Center in Piedmont AL. They are a kayak & canoe dealer that is on the river.


----------



## Yakman22 (Feb 11, 2017)

Yea I've looked them up before, I was just wanting to see if anybody on here had floated it. Get some idea of how they liked it. Thanks for reply man


----------



## Strvmmer (Feb 13, 2017)

Yakman22 said:


> Hey fellas, I wanna check out Terrapin creek in Alabama sometime in the spring or summer. Has anybody ever floated/fished it? Any info would be apprehended. Thanks



I've fished it several times. There is one section below highway 8 known as the rock garden that can be a pain, but it's not a particularly technical river. I've only been able to paddle through the rock garden once. Every other time I've had to get out and drag due to low water. There are some nice spotted bass to be caught along with largemouth, and huge gar. We usually float two sections due to the drive. Take Friday off and meet at the put in at highway 8. Float from there down to redneck yacht club and either pitch tent there or get a room in centre. The next day we put in at reject yacht club and then float down to another piece of property they own past highway 9. You can take out at highway 9, but you'll have to make arrangements with the outfitter located there. If You need to know anything else let me know.


----------



## Yakman22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks man, I may shoot you a PM whenever I decide to float it. Thanks for replying!! Much appreciated


----------



## crfman734x (Apr 7, 2017)

I grew up in Piedmont....Floated and fished Terrapin my entire life....good fishing....great atmosphere....we went down it this past Saturday and caught about 25 bass and a 20+lb gar on a crankbait....pulled my friend around for 15 minutes or so... use NO WORRIES KAYAK RENTALS....(check out they're facebook page for directions and info). they offer a two stage float and camp version that is unmatched....The camp area is at seven springs with a natural spring pool and very private....you park at the Ellisville bridge on Centre Hwy and everything ends back up at your car...super easy....Or choose the one day float that starts at Seven Springs and ends up at your car...about a 5 hr trip if you fish hard....you'll have it to yourself during the week.


----------

